

Why JavaScript is AWESOME - tszming
http://skilldrick.co.uk/2010/09/why-javascript-is-awesome/

======
bradhe
Whats unfortunate is that the reasons they list JavaScript as a cool language
are not for necessarily exotic features...we (being corporate slaves like me)
are just forced to write in "engineering" languages (a very specific subset of
the available languages, I might add) that don't don't support those features.

I agree, though, that JavaScript is an _amazing_ language. I love JavaScript.
It took me some time to warm up to it thanks to my experience but now that I
have I am absolutely in love.

One caveat though: I need a robust framework to make it useable. Unfortunately
the implementation of JS (from a DOM perspective, not an actual interpreter
perspective) is pretty poor out of the box. There is nothing out there saying
that the features in, say, jQuery can't be baked in to the "standard DOM" (not
sure what the term for that is but I think you get what I mean).

But from a features perspective JS is amazing. Would I like a job writing only
JS? Hah, no -- although they exist (ask Jive Software). I think it's a tool
that all web dev's should know, though, and they should know it well.

